# Fyrinnae Cosmetics



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 12, 2007)

Anybody ever heard of it or tried it?
I normally use MAC eye shadows, because... it's the best.
But I don't really feel like spending 15$ on colors that I'm not going to consistently use, like bright yellow or blue.

The colors on here seem as if they would be pleasing but I'm not quite sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anybody got any advice?

Thanks


----------



## Bybs (Jul 12, 2007)

Although I have not used the products personally, a quick search yields many results for Fyrinnae Cosmetics. There are a few FOTD's from members which have used Fyrinnae products, these should give you a good indication of the quality and colour.


----------



## banjobama (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a few samples of Fyrinnae and I like them! They have every color imaginable. My advice is get the sample sizes. They are really cheap and you won't be out much money. The other thing is, they ship slow. I live in the next county over from their warehouse or whatever they work out of and it takes seven days for the package to get here.


----------



## kymmilee (Jul 12, 2007)

next to MAC, fyrinnae is my favourite makeup brand. seriously wonderful stuff. i ordered stuff two days ago, and got my package today. and there's almost always sales going on.

i love their moisturizer. it feels really heavy right when you apply it, but as soon as it smoothes out and dries it feels better than any other moisturizer i've used. if you have any sort of dry skin, use their moisturizer!

their eyeshadows are fabulous, especially when used wet. plus they have every colour imaginable, and they're always coming out with new ones. AND you get a free eyeshadow sample with every purchase. they last alllllll day on me

their perfume oils are cheap and they smell exactly how they are described. EXACTLY. it's really mind blowing how exact they are, actually [check out the grass one].

their mineral makeup is the best i've ever used, especially over their moisturizer since i have extremely dry skin on my chin.

ugh i can't tell you how much i love them!!

i got the silken eyeshadow base in the mail today, so i'll let you know how that one is tomorrow, if i remember. haha

eta: i forgot to say that everything they make is 100% vegan and there's no animal testing involved. if i remember correctly, they test everything on themselves.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 13, 2007)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=75208


----------

